# A small taste of Scotland..



## Capt Lightning (Mar 31, 2014)

A look at some Scottish scenery set to the music of Hamish MacCunn's "Land of the mountain and the flood". and also a look round Aberdeenshire where I live.  Scenes of seaside villages at 1m27s and 2m53s are near my home.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 31, 2014)

Lovely video!  A beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Fern (Mar 31, 2014)

Lovely,Thanks for that,


----------



## Pam (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Pam.  I'm a great lover of the Lake District and have been visiting for many years, but sometimes I think it's become a victim of its own success.  The fells and the lakes are as beautiful as always, but it seems busier and the cost of car parking is pretty steep!  

For our American friends, here's a photo I took in February beside Ullswater.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Very beautiful....thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Pam (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovley photo of Ullswater!

I'm at the southernmost tip of Cumbria, about 25 minutes away from Windermere area. Not been to the Lakes for a while, don't have a car anymore but... I do have my bus pass now so might make use of that sometime although not so sure about going in the summer,  spring or autumn is probably best when slightly less crowded....hopefully!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2014)

Pam, Dianne and I have our bus passes too.  They start at 60 for everyone here and can give us free travel through Scotland and down as far as Carlisle or Berwick -on-Tweed.  Mostly we use them locally, but when we go away in our motorhome, we use the bus for exploring the area we're staying in.  Saves on fuel costs.   We usually take our car to Cumbria and stay in hotels or B&B's.


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Capt. L., Beautiful country!! How lucky you and you wife are to be able travel your country. :star:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2014)

Ina, I'd like to get back to the States some time and see a lot more of it.  I have a very close friend from my schooldays who now lives in Nevada and I haven't seen him for years.  I'f you've got any photos of your area, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

Capt. L., I must confess to not being technology savvy enough to do that yet. But I'll learn!! :star:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful country there, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 4, 2014)

One of my favourite walking areas is on the west coast near the village of Kinlochewe.







This picture is taken from the road leading to the village.    It shows Loch Maree with the Beinn Eighe (Ben Ay) range to the left
and  Slioch (the spear) and Sgurr Dubh (black peak) to the right.






Slioch taken from Loch Maree with Sgurr Dubh to the right.






Beinn Eighe from Glen Torridon


----------



## Pam (Apr 4, 2014)

Lovely pics again. 

If you see any Golden Eagles when you're out and about... send one or two our way will you? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-26856814


----------



## Raven (Apr 6, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the lovely scenery of Scotland.
My ancestors came from there many years ago so it was of great interest to me to see the
pictures of the beautiful countryside.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

There was a thread about where would you like to visit. I changed my mind. After seeing your photos it is Scotland for me..your photo with the long winding road would be a wonderful place to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 6, 2014)

Pappy,it wold be great to ride down, but I'm not sure about getting up again!!

However, let me suggest that you take an 'armchair tour'.  Go to Google maps and search for Kinlochewe in Wester Ross Scotland (just in case there's more than one.)
The road through the village is the A832.  Go about 3 or 4 miles roughly east on this road, and then use 'Street view'  to ride into Kinlochewe.  The village and Loch Maree (historically it was called Loch Ewe) are at sea level.    If you travel on you will evenually come to the coast and the village of Poolewe.  This was a very significant place during WW2 as it had a deep water loch where the ships of the Russian Convoys set off to Murmansk.  It was also a top secret area where the special forces were trained in sabotage, guerilla warfare etc  for the fight against Germany.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------

